# Hua Hin



## Killiedot (May 5, 2011)

Visitng Hua Hin at the Easter Break from 5th - 13th April and would

Like to meet up with women who currently live there.

Possibly relocating there and would love to hear more about women's groups,

schools, housing and social events.

Thanks.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Not a direct answer to your question, but on the 13th the annual Songkran (waterfestival) will kick off. 
In case you need to go to any other place (e.g. airport), take some extra time for traffic-congestion.


----------

